# First Grow - Dr. Atomic - Atmoic Northern Lights



## titleistbudz (Jan 14, 2008)

*Dr Atomic - Atomic Northern Lights
Seeds Germinating: *_10_*
Soil Grow

**Soil - *50% Miracle Grow Potting Soil (no slow release nutrients), 25% vermiculite, 25% pearlite
*Nutrients* - General Hydroponics Grow, Micro & Bloom, General Hydroponics pH DOWN, Advanced Nutrients Barricade, Advanced Nutrients Overdrive, Advanced Nutrients Big Bud
*Pot Size - *3" pots for initial growth, transplanted into 12" pots after two weeks.

_*Lighting

*_*Sprouts - *(2) 100W Plant/Aquarium Lights - 4000lumens, (4) 24W CFL's for side lighting - 4000lumens
*Vegetative* - (1) 600W GrowMax Metal Halide- 72000lumens, (2) 100W Plant/Aquariam Lights - 4000lumens, (4) 24W CFL's for side lighting - 4000lumens
*Flowering* - (1) 600W ArgoMax HPS Bulb - 95000lumens, (2) 100W Plant/Aquarium Lights - 4000lumens, (4) 24W CFL's for side lighting - 4000lumens.

_*Room Setup

*_*Size* - 5 x 5 space (maximum for light exposure), height is not an issue. This is set up in an open computer room, so ventilation/air circulation is not a problem
*Other *- One 24" rotating fan, dehumidifier, ionic air purifier, ceramic space heater
*CO2 Supplementation* - (4) 2 Litre Yeast Bottles, shaken twice a day while lights are on.
_*
Tools

*_Soil pH meter, water pH meter, PPM Meter, soil moisture meter.

_*Temperatures and Humidity
*_
*Daytime Temperature Expectancy* - 78 - 82 degrees Fahrenheit
*Nighttime Temperature Expectancy* - 72 - 76 degrees Fahrenheit
*Controlled Relative Humidity* - 35-40%

_*Timeline

*__12-14 weeks total_
_4 weeks vegetative_
6-8 weeks flowering
_**Allowing time for mistakes/shock/healing.**_

_*My Plans and Goals

*_Ahh the precious optimism of a new grower. However, I`ve spend no less then 4 hours a day researching for the past few months. I will not fail, I will not over love. Unlike some of the posts you see on here, I am an intelligant individual and will succeed. That aside.

Growing northern lights because it is an extremely potent, resilient, time proven strain. It is high yield, low smell, and does not grow 10 feet tall (even though space is not an issue).

Plan on getting 6 females (60% germination to female ratio), which is not too much to ask. If I get 5 or 4, that is also fine. I am _HOPING _6. I am not making any predictions on yields as I have not grown before, but am very confident I can produce 1.5 - 2oz dried per plant. People will say I am overreaching, but if you don`t set your goal high enough you can never push yourself to the limit. 

I will be updating this grow journal every day from now it completes. I will provide pictures of the progress once a week.

Thanks and please feel free to comment as I will post pictures so your more experienced eyes can catch things I might miss.


**** Anything posted by my username in this thread is made up. It is all research and I do not condone or participate in the act of marijuana cultivation or trafficking as it is highly illegal. Everything said should be disregarded as they are not facts, rather the work of a very strong imagination. Any pictures or questions presented here are that of research and are not my own. ****


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 14, 2008)

_*Day 1

*_Placed 10 seeds onto 4 sheets of paper towel, inside of a Tupperware container. Applied reverse osmosis to soak. Sealed container and wrapped in bath towel. The container is placed on the back of a computer monitor to provide warmth. 

I will be checking every morning and evening on the progress. Opening the container to release humidity and check the progress of the seedlings.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds good so far. Lots of light


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2008)

haha yeah i have some seeds on the back of my computer monitor right now too. this grow looks very organized.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 14, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Sounds good so far. Lots of light


Thanks for the input. I will get pictures up of the grow room Wednesday. Unfortunately I am not at the location and will never access this website from the location. Hope you check back to provide your opinions!



mastakoosh said:


> haha yeah i have some seeds on the back of my computer monitor right now too. this grow looks very organized.


Thank you. Back of the monitor is nice and toasty. I have a calander and sheets for every week (up to 16 weeks) on the wall so I can record height, temperatures, and nutrient feeds. As well as when I water.

Take care!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 15, 2008)

*Day 2

*Opened the container today to release humidity. The container is a very comfortable temperature and 3 of the seeds have already cracked and its only been 12 hours. 

Will be finishing final prep on the grow room (hanging lights), and will be getting ready to transplant them into soil by the end of the week. I have (10) 3" pots with soil that has been mixed a week ago and watered so that it has had time to settle and pH balance itself (hopefully).


----------



## matt2907 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice

Seems like you have this grow very organized

Good luck

Matt2907


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 15, 2008)

I smoked some original Dr. Atomic a few months back.... Quite nice buzzz 

Even found a bean in one of the buds. Tried to grow it but it pooooooped out.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 16, 2008)

_*Day 3

*_5 of 10 seeds have a serious root tip coming out. I will be planting these in soil later this afternoon. A few haven't shown any signs of cracking yet but I will be patient. I would have placed a few of these into the soil already but the grow room is located an hour away from my germination layer(hahah), so I won't have the opportunity for a few more hours. In any event, they are fine and I am quite excited.

I will provide pictures of my germination method later, as well as a close up of the 10 seeds before I place them into soil.


----------



## Suci (Jan 16, 2008)

once your plants get older is there any way I could get a few northern lights clones threw the mail? I'll pay s/h and everything since its winter thinking like next day shipping and put those glove warmers in the envelope or something


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 17, 2008)

Suci said:


> once your plants get older is there any way I could get a few northern lights clones threw the mail? I'll pay s/h and everything since its winter thinking like next day shipping and put those glove warmers in the envelope or something


Sorry but I do not sell or grow marijuana. Order seeds.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 17, 2008)

_*Day 4 & Day 5

*_Four days from initial germination. 9 out of 10 seeds have now sprouted and have been planted. I think one may be a dud, but it seemed like it was trying to crack so I'll give it a few more days for sure.

The seeds were transplanted into 3 inch pots. The pots consist of a 50% Miracle Grow Potting Soil (it's not that bad, no extra chemicals), 25% vermiculite and 25% pearlite. The soil mixture was watered, and allowed to sit for a week to get settled/adjusted. Today the journey begins.

The seeds were fed pH 6.5 Reverse Osmosis water with a few drops of a rooting liquid mixed in. The seedlings were placed into the containers and watered until the meters were steady at about 6 on the Hydrometer at the bottom. They were placed under lights and we await.

Anyways, first batch of pictures I have. Nothing fancy here, just the setup and whats going on for initial setup.

The lights / setup will be adjusted after about Day 7 or so once they have sprouted (hopefully the sprout then, if not we'll adjust accordingly).


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 18, 2008)

_*Day 6

*_Good news, the 10th seed popped . It will be planted this evening.

The first problem was encountered. The temperature dropped last night to about 65 degrees, and during mid day was only at about 70. Problem was alleviated however, by adding an oil filled radiant heater (brand new). I got the thermostat/heater to turn off at 77-78 degrees. The room temperature was a steady 77 degrees for over an hour after adjustments.

The humidity was also extremely low, 20% this afternoon. This problem was solved by bowling a kettle in the room for about 15 minutes. This raised the humidity to about 45%-40%. This method will have to be used to allieviate the lack of humidity.

The third issue was because of the lack of humidity. The soil dried out fairly quickly, and we have discovered that we will need to add a minor amount of water everyday. The seeds haven't sprouted out of the soil yet but I can imagine they will soon.

So all in all a good day. All issues with the environment/watering we solved within 12 hours of their being an issue. All 10 seeds have popped, and am now patiently awaiting them to break soil.

More pictures/updates to come.

edit: turns out this afternoon, 4 of our babies sprouted through the soil. The first four I put into pots (starting from far left of the original setup, I put the biggest ones on the far left. They should sprout accordingly down the line). Here are three new pictures!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like you have a plan and ur doing it....good for you! good luck!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 18, 2008)

Just added some pictures taken an hour ago.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 19, 2008)

_*Day 7

*_10th seed was planted. All 9 of the other seeds have since sprouted through the soil. Humidity and temperature are perfect right now. The room is checked a few times a day and there is a remote temperature/humidity transmitter so we can always monitor the room temperature even when in the main room.

The 600W Metal Halide will be set up on Tuesday or Wednesday and the real vegetation will begin.

Some water was added today, the girls will be alone for about 24 hours (Sunday afternoon - Monday afternoon).

They will be given a little bit of water tomorrow. The feed tomorrow will contain the first batch of chemicals they are given. We will be adding 0.3mL of _*Advanced Nutrients Barricade *_to 2L of water. They will not need 2L of water, but this will dilute the mixture properly. The mix will be pH balanced and we will allow it to sit for a few hours before doing so.

Here are todays updated pictures.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 19, 2008)

More day 6 pictures.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Any comments/suggestions are more then welcomed. 

Let me know if you see anything based on my journals you might have a differing opinion on!


----------



## attillathehun (Jan 20, 2008)

Pulls up a chair and pours a whiskey and diet coke....... This is goona be good!!!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> looks like you have a plan and ur doing it....good for you! good luck!


Thank you very much. I appreciate the kind words.



matt2907 said:


> Nice
> 
> Seems like you have this grow very organized
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot I appreciate it.



attillathehun said:


> Pulls up a chair and pours a whiskey and diet coke....... This is goona be good!!!


Good thing I'm a huge whiskey lover. Send some of those over this way!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Adding to the party going on in here!!


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 21, 2008)

good luck, i will be watching this until the yield is posted, and just wondering, how come you choose NL, and not Blue berry x NL? that strain seems tasty doesnt it? anyways, stay neat and stealth!


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 21, 2008)

I wanna see how these turn out!! they seems like a DIRTY strain, might have to cop some......


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 21, 2008)

titleist, could you post a couple more pics? I'm sure they haven't probably grown much but I wanted to see mine in comparison. Not sure how long I stunted my plants when I transplanted and that would give me a good idea. I am on Day 12 and you should be pretty close... I`ll post some more of mine later tonight.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 21, 2008)

OSCARMIYA: how come NL and not the Cross of blueberry and NL?


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 21, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> OSCARMIYA: how come NL and not the Cross of blueberry and NL?


I think you meant to ask Titleist. Personally I don't know too much about genetics yet. My first real grow I just got going using bag seed only. As far as NL Vs. Blueberry x NL... shit if I had either, I wouldn't complain. Waiting to see those pics Titleist.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I chose Northern Lights and not a mix because it was my first real grow and I wanted to pick a plant with genetics that are very reliable, stable, and easy to work with.

If I ever decided to breed, Northern Lights would be my base. I have more pictures, and will post them soon.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

_*Day 10

*_Well first road block as I tried to setup my 600W Metal Halide and Digital Ballast. The ballast doesn't work. So I called HTG Supply and they are sending me a new one. Not such a bad thing, because now they will have a few more days to veg under the fluorescents and when we load the MH they are going to explode.

On a side note, here are updates (pictures). Temperatures have been between 77-82 with humidity being raised to approximately 55% and then letting it fall to 35% before reloading the room (takes approximately 6-8 hours). I feel this way with the change in humidity/temperatures as well as a nice breeze on the girls they won't get used to their environment quite yet.

The girls were watered yesterday, with a pH balanced mixture of PURE DISTILLED WATER and *Advanced Nutrients Barricade* (0.3mL per 2L). The girls exploded when watered. 

As you can see, all the girls are at least one inch tall at this point, with most starting their second set of leaves. Everything looks good! Will provide more pictures later!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> titleist, could you post a couple more pics? I'm sure they haven't probably grown much but I wanted to see mine in comparison. Not sure how long I stunted my plants when I transplanted and that would give me a good idea. I am on Day 12 and you should be pretty close... I`ll post some more of mine later tonight.


There you go bro, I'll add some more also to give you an idea of size. I raised my lights today again, they are adding a quarter to half inch a day in size .



beennoobed said:


> good luck, i will be watching this until the yield is posted, and just wondering, how come you choose NL, and not Blue berry x NL? that strain seems tasty doesnt it? anyways, stay neat and stealth!


As I stated a few posts earlier, this specific Northern Lights strain appealed to me for many reasons. Dr. Atomic is Canadian, this strain of Northern Lights is proven, genetically strong and resilient, and has a very powerful smoke with low odor during growth. It also is a high yielder.

I will continue to add pictures.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Day 10*

Pictures Continued...


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

Plant #1 is stretching to the roof. No idea why, but that bugger grows right into the lights no matter what.

More updates to come.


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 22, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Plant #1 is stretching to the roof. No idea why, but that bugger grows right into the lights no matter what.
> 
> More updates to come.


thats exactly what i was thinking lol. she aint hanging around for noone.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 22, 2008)

were the seeds fem's? and what the idea for the flowering room? 
and...
when you find a female, you gonna throw her into the room or you gonna chop her down and make some lil female babies?


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 22, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> _*Day 10*_
> 
> Well first road block as I tried to setup my 600W Metal Halide and Digital Ballast. The ballast doesn't work. So I called HTG Supply and they are sending me a new one. Not such a bad thing, because now they will have a few more days to veg under the fluorescents and when we load the MH they are going to explode.


make sure you try the ballast in ab unch of different outlets. And on different circuits. WHen I got my 600 it didnt turn on. but I tried it in a different rooms outlet and it worked. 2 outlets it wont work in my apartment though. dont care and im not going to research "why" but make sure to try it a few times in different outlets / rooms. I almost brought mine back till I tried. I think its something to do with the grounding. but that is important with stuff like this, meaning dont dare try 3 - 2 prong adapters, or cheap extension cords.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> make sure you try the ballast in ab unch of different outlets. And on different circuits. WHen I got my 600 it didnt turn on. but I tried it in a different rooms outlet and it worked. 2 outlets it wont work in my apartment though. dont care and im not going to research "why" but make sure to try it a few times in different outlets / rooms. I almost brought mine back till I tried. I think its something to do with the grounding. but that is important with stuff like this, meaning dont dare try 3 - 2 prong adapters, or cheap extension cords.


Okay I'll go try plugging it in and see what happens at a different location. I tried it in more then one spot but I'll go mess around some more. They are already sending me a new one, so if it doesn't flick on at this location I know its not going to work. Thanks for the advice.



beennoobed said:


> were the seeds fem's? and what the idea for the flowering room?
> and...
> when you find a female, you gonna throw her into the room or you gonna chop her down and make some lil female babies?


Seeds were not females. I figured I'll get about 5 females at least out of these 10 seeds, and I have no ambition to clone. I am all about experimenting with different strains, so I'm fine with letting them run their cycle and that is all.

Flower room will be switched to a 600W Argomax HPS. For veg, I'm going to switch it over to a 600W Growbright Metal Halide whenever the ballast starts working!

Thanks for dropping by.



stonegrove said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking lol. she aint hanging around for noone.


No worries for me. I'm sure she'll smarten up!  




On a side note, half the plants had their 2nd set of leaves popping out when I last checked. Will have more updates tomorrow.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

Tried the ballast again at a different location, none of the sockets fired the ballast on. I was just checking to see if the fan would come on. 

Do I need to have the bulb/socket plugged into the ballast to test if it works or not? After it wouldn't fire up in the first two rooms I tried it in, I was just plugging in the ballast to see if it fired up.

Anyway, they sent me a new one and I'll have it Saturday.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pics. Yours are pretty much the same as mine were on Day 10. One of mine was a lot more stretched at first also but when I transplanted I buried that one a little deeper. It still got taller than my others but once I moved it a couple inches more towards the lights- she stopped getting taller and started filling in the leaves(Now about 2" maybe 3" from lights Vs 6"). I am curious to see how your plants respond to the MH once you get it up and running. I`ll be checking back- glad this grow is so close to mine. Be a good comparison.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Thanks for posting those pics. Yours are pretty much the same as mine were on Day 10. One of mine was a lot more stretched at first also but when I transplanted I buried that one a little deeper. It still got taller than my others but once I moved it a couple inches more towards the lights- she stopped getting taller and started filling in the leaves(Now about 2" maybe 3" from lights Vs 6"). I am curious to see how your plants respond to the MH once you get it up and running. I`ll be checking back- glad this grow is so close to mine. Be a good comparison.


I appreciate the comments, do you like the big pictures in the post or the attached thumbnails?

I will have my new ballast by Saturday so I will definitely put pics up when its up.


----------



## exiledottawa (Jan 23, 2008)

hehe thought it was really funny cuz im growing the same thing and started 3 days after you. Lol but i only have a 400W HPS but i have a air purifier,heater that has a constant 77-78degrees. Fan is a must forsure. But i am at the same stage as you are. are u planning on cloning them?


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

exiledottawa said:


> hehe thought it was really funny cuz im growing the same thing and started 3 days after you. Lol but i only have a 400W HPS but i have a air purifier,heater that has a constant 77-78degrees. Fan is a must forsure. But i am at the same stage as you are. are u planning on cloning them?


I will have the new 600W Metal Halide up for 2-3 weeks of vegetation starting Saturday.

I have no plans on making clones, I enjoy trying the exotic strains so I will order seeds.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

_*Day 12

*_*Temperature: 77(low)-81(high)
Humidity: 35%(low)-55%(high)
Light Schedule: 24 hours

*Not much exciting to report here really. The girls were watered again today, and they are really starting to stretch out. It`s going to be perfect timing to put the 600W MH up on Saturday. They are going to take off. 

They will be replanted next week sometime.

Here are the pictures, closeups of all the girls.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

_*Day 12

*_Pictures continued...


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

_*Day 12

*_Pictures continued...

There is one picture for all 9 girls growing. Please leave any and all comments in here.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking good man. I think that big ass 600w MH should stop them from stretching too far. I`ll check back Saturday to check it out.


----------



## GiggleGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

I love your journal-- you are a bit ahead of me, and I'm just using CFL, but the precise way you track and report will lend to interesting comparing. 
Good choice with picking Canadian seeds, anything that furthers the progressive cause!
GG


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

your girls look great.....ok ok ok....so I'm a little ahead of myself....but......go with it ok? hahahahaha....looking good!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> your girls look great.....ok ok ok....so I'm a little ahead of myself....but......go with it ok? hahahahaha....looking good!


No, you're not ahead of yourself. There are 9 girls in the room, whether they want to dress like girls or not is up in the air right now 



GiggleGirl said:


> I love your journal-- you are a bit ahead of me, and I'm just using CFL, but the precise way you track and report will lend to interesting comparing.
> Good choice with picking Canadian seeds, anything that furthers the progressive cause!
> GG


Thanks for the kind words. Hope your grow finishes well.



oscarmiya said:


> Looking good man. I think that big ass 600w MH should stop them from stretching too far. I`ll check back Saturday to check it out.


Sounds good man, I've been watching yours also. Haven't been posting but I check everyday . I moved the one plant that was stretching to the sky out from underneath the fluorescent tubes and put it under a single 23W CFL with daytime light to make sure it stops stretching. The plant is about 1/2" under the light, no heat stress. 

Will have more pictures of the ladies on Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 26, 2008)

_*Day 15

*_
*Temperature: *77(low) - 86(high)*
Humidity: *35%(low) - 50%(high)*
Light Schedule: *18 hours on/6 hours off
Well today was a busy, and the most stressful day for the girls thus far. They were given a small feeding (if you even call it that), of _0.1mL* Advanced Nutrients Barricade *_per litre of water. The water was pH balanced to about 6 and the PPM of the distilled water + barricade was around 190PPM. I'm basically testing the plants. They were also SOAKED today, and will not be soaked again for three or four days. They will be spot watered until then.

Finally got the 600W Metal Halide lamp up, and started it at 36inches above the tops. It was on them for about 6 hours and after the lights went out I lowered it to about 30 inches. I will continue to lower it slowly depending on how they react. 

We plan on vegging them for 2-3 weeks under the metal halide, then switching to flower. They will be transplanted this week into bigger pots (probably within the next few days). 

Anyways, here are the pictures. One of our plants (stretch Armstrong) didn't look so good today, but hopefully she kicks back. There was our last seed to sprout/runt of the group thats in there and not doing much. She will probably be pulled if she doesn't speed up in the next few days.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this one to the top


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't kill the runt! Those are usually females and end up doing the best.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

intersting to see what ur 600w mh does compared to my 1000w mh .. urs seem to be growing good. GL Growing


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 27, 2008)

Still looking good Titleist- I bet there gonna explode after a couple days under that MH. Good Luck- I`ll be checking back for an update. Oh, hey I know your using GH Nutes but have you started any yet? If not, when are you planning too?


----------



## exiledottawa (Jan 27, 2008)

i have a question one of my plants is becoming yellow around the edges of the first leaves it grew what could be the problem. Not feeding anything but regular water and light with 24hours


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 28, 2008)

exiledottawa said:


> i have a question one of my plants is becoming yellow around the edges of the first leaves it grew what could be the problem. Not feeding anything but regular water and light with 24hours


Have you been pHing your water? What kind of soil are you using? Is it your tap water or Distilled water?


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 28, 2008)

need to ask this... why do people use MH for flowing instead of HPS? when HPS is usually the lamp used for flowering?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> need to ask this... why do people use MH for flowing instead of HPS? when HPS is usually the lamp used for flowering?


 cuz sometimes in life you just gotta do, what you gotta do.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> need to ask this... why do people use MH for flowing instead of HPS? when HPS is usually the lamp used for flowering?


Sometimes you gotta work with what you have. If it came down to buying a MH or an HPS and I could only choose one, I'd pick the HPS. Then just pocket some cfl's from WalMart


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 28, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Still looking good Titleist- I bet there gonna explode after a couple days under that MH. Good Luck- I`ll be checking back for an update. Oh, hey I know your using GH Nutes but have you started any yet? If not, when are you planning too?


Hey man, I will provide an update tonight with more pictures. They are being transplanted into their final resting grounds (3 gallon pots). I haven't started the nutes yet, other then AN Barricade, but will likely be starting next week in the new pots. 



exiledottawa said:


> i have a question one of my plants is becoming yellow around the edges of the first leaves it grew what could be the problem. Not feeding anything but regular water and light with 24hours


Could be soil/water pH. Also, I wouldn't worry about yellowing on the first leaves as long as the new growth is healthy. Post some pictures up in the GENERAL GROWING section of the forum and you'll get it diagnosed within hours.



beennoobed said:


> need to ask this... why do people use MH for flowing instead of HPS? when HPS is usually the lamp used for flowering?


MH lights give off UV radiation from what I've heard. Both HPS/MH are adequate for either stage of growing however. Check out the Advanced Growing Techniques forum, they have a very detailed thread in there on the effects of UV radiation and the possibility of more resin production. For me, metal halides provide more BLUE light, which for me makes sense in the growth stage. I will be using my ArgoMax HPS for flowering, because it has 30% more added blue light, and 95,000 lumens. My metal halide only has 75,000. Same amount of electricity, 20,000 more lumens. Makes sense.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 28, 2008)

thats why hps are the shyt!


----------



## GiggleGirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the pics of the new setup.
AND the plants. 
GG.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 28, 2008)

_*Day 17

*_*Temperature:* 74(low) - 83(high)
*Relative Humidity: *30% (low) - 45% (high)

Well we didn't transplant today, but we did water the soil (we let it dry out bone dry). They are going to be transplanted tomorrow, and they need it. The plants are exploding. I'm going to start nutes (small amount) a week after we transplant. Anyways, not much to report, some of the leaves are sagging and thats because we just gave the girls a drink (pure water). We are spraying the leaves (tops and bottoms) every evening after the lights turn off. 

Wednesday I am going to introduce a humidifier to keep the humidity in the room a little higher then it is right now, and then remove it for flowering. 

Like I said, these things have been under the MH for about 45 hours (45 hours of light, not including dark period). They are already growing at a stupid pace. All look healthy, the problem children have begun cleaning up their acts... Damn girls .

We also removed the smallest plant from under the Metal Halide and will place it under the CFL for a few days to let it grow/strengthen up a little bit. It's already helped. Enjoy!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Keep it up bro, it seems to be going great now.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jan 29, 2008)

yo Titleistbudz..... the link in your sig takes me to the thread you're not updating. i've been eyeing this strain for a while. your setup is proper. i'll be following along.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 29, 2008)

when u gonna show us the flowering chamber?


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> when u gonna show us the flowering chamber?


very good question. 
Plants are looking great. Correct me if I'm wrong but your on about your 13th day since they sprouted from the soil, right? lol yours are prettier than mine at that age. Keep it up man- be checkin back.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 29, 2008)

i need ur guess's advice on something... 
my cab is sealed 27''x15''x55''. no in or out vent, with a cabon filter of course...
what can i do for co2 wise..?? artificial of course but whats the best method for
a rigged up co2 emitter???


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> i need ur guess's advice on something...
> my cab is sealed 27''x15''x55''. no in or out vent, with a cabon filter of course...
> what can i do for co2 wise..?? artificial of course but whats the best method for
> a rigged up co2 emitter???


How do you have a Carbon filter hooked up in there is no IN or OUT ventilation? That's besides the question. As for CO2, Mix yourself up some Water, Yeast and sugar in a bottle and leave the cap off. The reaction of Yeast eating the Sugar creates CO2 and you can see it when it bubbles. Actually I posted this message in my Thread in response to a question Titleist asked me

Titleistbudz - I forgot to mention that. It is "pumping" in CO2. Pumping in quotes cause its a DIY method with Yeast and Sugar. I ran a Air tube around to each one of the plants and put a T connector to aim it at the plants. I know it probably doesn't put off that much CO2 which is why I placed the OUTLETS directly under the plant. Even if its a little CO2 (which I can see it Bubble so there is some!) at the base of the plants, they should be able to use some of it. I put it in the other day and it seems like my plants have grown some over night.. more than previous nights. I mixed 2 Cups suger with 2 Tbspns of Yeast. Wonder if its the CO2 thats helping, heh- cant hurt.

Below is an article explaining this CHEAP CO2 reaction fairly well, in detail.
DIY CO2 -- yeast


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 29, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> How do you have a Carbon filter hooked up in there is no IN or OUT ventilation? That's besides the question. As for CO2, Mix yourself up some Water, Yeast and sugar in a bottle and leave the cap off. The reaction of Yeast eating the Sugar creates CO2 and you can see it when it bubbles. Actually I posted this message in my Thread in response to a question Titleist asked me
> 
> Titleistbudz - I forgot to mention that. It is "pumping" in CO2. Pumping in quotes cause its a DIY method with Yeast and Sugar. I ran a Air tube around to each one of the plants and put a T connector to aim it at the plants. I know it probably doesn't put off that much CO2 which is why I placed the OUTLETS directly under the plant. Even if its a little CO2 (which I can see it Bubble so there is some!) at the base of the plants, they should be able to use some of it. I put it in the other day and it seems like my plants have grown some over night.. more than previous nights. I mixed 2 Cups suger with 2 Tbspns of Yeast. Wonder if its the CO2 thats helping, heh- cant hurt.
> 
> ...


lol forgot to say, dont follow my ratio... The first batch was fine but the second sprayed out all over two of my plants like a dirty porn. Just keep an eye on it and you should be fine- Maybe Titleist can hook both of us up with a decent ratio to follow lol.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 29, 2008)

_*Day 18

*_*Temperature: *Relative to Day 17
*Relative Humidity: *Around 40% all day
Well I don`t have much to report from yesterday, except the fact they were replanted. Soil composition was 50% Miracle Grow Potting Soil (pH balanced and no slow release nutrients), 25% peralite, 25% vermiculite. Mixed into 3 gallon pots. The roots were getting close to running out of room, but now the tap root can sink to the bottom of these new pots and these girls will grow!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Keep it up bro, it seems to be going great now.


Thanks man.



UserFriendly said:


> yo Titleistbudz..... the link in your sig takes me to the thread you're not updating. i've been eyeing this strain for a while. your setup is proper. i'll be following along.


Thanks man, hope I can help you decide whether or not to grow this strain.



beennoobed said:


> when u gonna show us the flowering chamber?


The flowering chamber is what you`re looking at. I merely will change the light to the ARGOMAX HPS and eventually weed out the punk ass males in the crop!


Oscarmiya- thanks for dropping in, I appreciate it.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 29, 2008)

this is to oscarmiya- i have a axial fan that is 4'', i have it hooked up to ducting to my can filter that has a 4'' outlet flang, and just hang the two and it pulls the air through the filter and out back into another ducting thats like 12'' long that is angled at my 250 w hps light to cool it off..get it? filter to ducting to 4''(105cfm) fan to ducting that is angled at hps....in an enclosed area...


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> this is to oscarmiya- i have a axial fan that is 4'', i have it hooked up to ducting to my can filter that has a 4'' outlet flang, and just hang the two and it pulls the air through the filter and out back into another ducting thats like 12'' long that is angled at my 250 w hps light to cool it off..get it? filter to ducting to 4''(105cfm) fan to ducting that is angled at hps....in an enclosed area...


Tight, ya I get it now. The only thing I was wondering is... how are you plants getting fresh oxygen? If its continuously re-used I don't think your plants will grow at optimal rate. The sugar/yeast CO2 method should work fine for your area but you may want to think about an intake / exhaust to exchange the air in the chamber.


----------



## HARDBODYyadig (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking really good so far bud, hope for the best for you and your girls. I'll be coming back frequently to check em out! I salute your organization!


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 31, 2008)

_*Day 20

*_*Temperature: *73(low) - 83(high)
*Relative Humidity: *43%

Well it appears ordering from HTG Supply was a mistake. Not only did my first ballast not work, now my Metal Halide conversion bulb does not fire up completely. So as of Day 20, I am using the ArgoMax HPS, 92,000 lumens and 30% more blue light. It should be more then enough.

Last night I watered the plants (a few ounces of water each) because the top of the soil was bone dry and I don`t know if the roots have stretched far enough yet to hit water. Anyways, the mix contained Advanced Nutrients Barricade (200ppm with 6.3 pH) and a 2.0mL of rooting nutrients.

These pictures are awesome, you can see resin production beginning on all the leaves, and they are growing at an exponential rate. Node spacing is also very very close, and I love that. If you notice some of the plants with minor curling of the leaves (sides), its because they were a little too close to the light but I raised it a few inches back to about 24-28 inches from the tops and they are getting stronger and not being stressed anymore. Good news is, no burns, just signs of stress and I caught them.

Nutrients will be starting on Monday probably, because they can handle 200ppm of Barricade with no worries, I feel they are ready to start feeding at 200-250ppm.

Enjoy these pictures!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn! They are growing hella good man. Big difference from last pics. That HPS you have I bet will be MORE than enough. Ya, it would be ideal to get the MH up for Veg but seriously that HPS will do real well. Wish I had something that big. Nice pics btw- are the lights 24" above the plants? Still heat curls? Good job man- keep up the good work.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good titelist, I am a little concerned about the fringing on the leaves. Strange for the light being so far away. Maybe moving that fan a bit closer would help?


----------



## Mendo420 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow man looking good


----------



## clam5000 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey looking good
Just wondering are your timings from germination or when they first sprouted.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 1, 2008)

clam5000 said:


> Hey looking good
> Just wondering are your timings from germination or when they first sprouted.


The time is from original germination. Minus about 7 days for the time they all sprouted. I have it written down in a journal and I will post details at the end of the grow.



Mendo420 said:


> wow man looking good


Thanks, they are growing awesome.



Sublime757 said:


> Looking good titelist, I am a little concerned about the fringing on the leaves. Strange for the light being so far away. Maybe moving that fan a bit closer would help?


They are recovering well. I dropped it down too low, too quick but it was noticed immediately. It is 26" away from the tops, and 90% of the curling has left the plants. As of this morning, they are recovering even better. They are adjusting to the light. Heat and circulation aren't really an issue. The temperature is being read from about 12 inches from the tops of the plants, hanging from the light reflector. They are all better now. 



oscarmiya said:


> Damn! They are growing hella good man. Big difference from last pics. That HPS you have I bet will be MORE than enough. Ya, it would be ideal to get the MH up for Veg but seriously that HPS will do real well. Wish I had something that big. Nice pics btw- are the lights 24" above the plants? Still heat curls? Good job man- keep up the good work.


They are up to 26" above now, and I will not raise it anymore. They are recovering. They aren't burned or discolored, just a minor curling because they weren't ready. I had it as low as 18" at one point, for a few hours. They will grow into the light at their own accord now depending how much they can handle.

And you're right, I wish the MH was still active but to be honest, this HPS is 20,000 more lumen's with the same electricity, and it has ample blue light IMHO. We shall see .




They are growing at an exponential rate. The girls had a busy week.... They were moved from (2) fluorescents underneath a 75,000 lumen Metal Halide. Then 4 days later they were transplanted, and SOAKED. They will naturally be a little weak/shocked but they have honestly recovered phenomenally to everything thrown at them and I have to attribute it to Advanced Nutrients Barricade and the strain of the plant.

They are putting on half an inch a day at least, and it's only going to increase as more and more light hits the expanding and increasing number of leaves!!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 2, 2008)

_*Day 22

*_*Temperature: *74(low) - 86(high)
*Relative Humidity*: 35-45%

Nothing interesting to update. Just some sweet close ups, and more pictures of the girls. We will have another 1.5-2 weeks of vegetation. Nutrients will start sometime next week. 

Still minor heat stress, but I have a feeling its due to low humidity. There is zero discoloration and no burns. The leaves are all extremely healthy. Please provide any comments on the minor curling.

I want to do some pruning of some lower leaves that I believe serve no more purpose. Do you think that it would be okay to perform at this point?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

GJ dude ..

plants lookin like they love it


----------



## attillathehun (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin good!!!! I wish my NL seeds would have popped. Can't wait to hear how yours smokes!!!!!


----------



## exiledottawa (Feb 3, 2008)

Are u going to be cloning? Cuz i think i am after the veg is completely done so i have big clones. then the clones can flower right after they grow some roots. Not sure if that would work 100% tho but then u have soo much more yield per month.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 3, 2008)

attillathehun said:


> Lookin good!!!! I wish my NL seeds would have popped. Can't wait to hear how yours smokes!!!!!


Thanks man!



skunkman98536 said:


> GJ dude ..
> 
> plants lookin like they love it


Thanks!



exiledottawa said:


> Are u going to be cloning? Cuz i think i am after the veg is completely done so i have big clones. then the clones can flower right after they grow some roots. Not sure if that would work 100% tho but then u have soo much more yield per month.


No plans on cloning. I like trying new exotic strains, so I will just start from seed .


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking good bro. You said smell wasn't a prob right? I'm liking the close-ups. Something about how that real nice green pops in a good close up lol. Good thinking on adding the Mylar wrapped around. Utilize a little more of that light. Good luck man.. I`ll be checking back.. I think probably tomorrow for your pic updates.


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

They are growing great!
GG


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fantastic job Titleist. nice gentics and your plant are nice and green. Wish I could say the same. But its all under control now


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 5, 2008)

_*Day 25

*_*Temperature*: 77 (low) - 86 (high)
*Relative Humidity*: 35% (average)
*First Feed
Nutrient ppm*: 215ppm (plain nutes+water), 300ppm (nutes+pH down).
*Nutrient pH*: 5 (trying to lower my soil pH slightly)
*Nutrients Used (4L)*: 12mL of General Hydroponics Micro, 7mL of General Hydroponics Grow, 1.5mL of Advanced Nutrients Barricade. 
Nutrient

Well this was a busy past few days. The plants have finally recovered from their transplant shock! The plants were soaked when they were transplanted, and were allowed to go bone dry. Nutrients were added for the first time because it appears they are in need of Nitrogen (minor discoloration but nothing severe).

The leaves were curling slightly, but they are starting to correct themselves. I believe it had to do with these girls loving to drink, and the fact that they were craving some nutrients. We fed them yesterday evening, and this is the pictures that were taking this afternoon. If you notice, some of the leaves are discoloring (lighter shade of green). This doesn't concern me as there is no burn, or curling of leaves. They are still growing strong. I will note how they react to the nutrients as I get ready to feed every Monday. They will only be watered twice a week now, and only with plain pH balanced water mid week. They will be flushed the last water before going into flower. 

Plants are all very large and are exploding with growth. They are all between 5"-7". I will probably allow them to vegetate for another feeding week and then switch then to flower. Aiming at 15"-20" before flower. I do not plan on topping or fimming this grow. I am merely trying to get these babies into as big of a Christmas tree as possible.

Please comment on what you think the discoloring of leaves is a cause of. Soil pH is 6.8-7.


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont kno if the plants will be as tall 15''-17'' in 7 days man..


----------



## clam5000 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just curious what diameter are your pots?


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 5, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> i dont kno if the plants will be as tall 15''-17'' in 7 days man..


I don't expect them to be... They will have 12-14 more days to vegetate.



clam5000 said:


> Just curious what diameter are your pots?


10" (3 gallon)


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 5, 2008)

aww yea, they'll be some goood looking young lady;s then...


----------



## clam5000 (Feb 6, 2008)

I didnt think 10" pots were 3 gallon and also just wondering why you didnt fill them? They seem to like what you are doing though.


----------



## rastadoor (Feb 6, 2008)

Im watching this grow! Seems like you have done this before.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 6, 2008)

clam5000 said:


> I didnt think 10" pots were 3 gallon and also just wondering why you didnt fill them? They seem to like what you are doing though.


I don't know why they werent filled. My "partner" in this operation didn't fill them for some reason. It doesn't matter much, they still have plenty of room to expand their roots.



rastadoor said:


> Im watching this grow! Seems like you have done this before.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 7, 2008)

_*Day 27

*_*Temperature*: 77(low) - 82 (high)
*Relative Humidity*: 30% - 45%
*Plant Height*: 5" - 7.5"

Well much has changed since the pictures of two days ago. These things ATE UP the first feeding of nutrients. The leaves are darkening, and there is only one plant that still looks funny but its regaining colour. They enjoyed the nutrients and we will be making the mix a little stronger next time as these girls are loving every minute of it.

Today we transplanted the runt into her final resting home. Hoping that the shock will be limited due to the use of Advanced Nutrients Barricade. We watered the crop with 500mL of water, with a little bit of episom salts added.

Other then that, enjoy the pictures. There is a big difference!!! Please feel free to comment or suggest anything.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn those are looking real nice. Extremely healthy looking and have a nice color. Don't see any burns- all 10 growing very well. You should get quite a bit from your harvest man. How much longer you gonna let em go before you turn em to 12/12? Wish I had that many going. Keep it up man.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 7, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Damn those are looking real nice. Extremely healthy looking and have a nice color. Don't see any burns- all 10 growing very well. You should get quite a bit from your harvest man. How much longer you gonna let em go before you turn em to 12/12? Wish I had that many going. Keep it up man.


Thanks man, I appreciate the support. I was planning on letting them grow to about 15" - 18" before initiating 12/12. We will have to see how well the girls grow .


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

Nobody wants to be my friend ahaha. Trenton is stealing all my thunder with his monstrous grow.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Im your friend. Keeping a close eye on yours. Check out my journal I just updated. I tranplanted


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 9, 2008)

YO man- been meaning to ask you. How is that Eliteness treatin you? I was thinking about signing up but I wanted to get your opinion on it first. You like?


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 9, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> YO man- been meaning to ask you. How is that Eliteness treatin you? I was thinking about signing up but I wanted to get your opinion on it first. You like?


Well you meet some good people on here and you have more freedom with your posts! The main reason I paid is simply because I waste enough bandwidth on here, so I might as well pay!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea, thats how I was thinking lol... I`ll prolly check it out for a while and see how it is. thanks


----------



## attillathehun (Feb 10, 2008)

Lookin bad-ass Titleist! Keep it up bro......................


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks great!
Are you planning another transplant, or are those the end pots too? I ask only because I've just put mine in 10" as well and am curious. I suck at transplanting.. lol
Happy growing.
GG


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

GiggleGirl said:


> Looks great!
> Are you planning another transplant, or are those the end pots too? I ask only because I've just put mine in 10" as well and am curious. I suck at transplanting.. lol
> Happy growing.
> GG


I am going to leave them in those pots for the long haul. I believe, for the short indica they are, that 3 gallons of space is plenty for my girls! They are only going to be a few feet tall. If I was growing a SATIVA FOREST then I would have used slightly larger! 

Hope that helped.


----------



## sohi (Feb 10, 2008)

> that 3 gallons of space is plenty for my girls!





> If I was growing a SATIVA FOREST then I would have used slightly larger!


Ha! That is just what I want to read, So the 3 gal pots are 10"? During the whole cycle are you going to leave the pots touching? I'm trying to gauge how large an area I can deal with. 

Your plants look great man, you're doing it all right, just keep it up! You have another reader. Can't wait to see some nug photos!! I kind of really want to get some NL seeds.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

sohi said:


> Ha! That is just what I want to read, So the 3 gal pots are 10"? During the whole cycle are you going to leave the pots touching? I'm trying to gauge how large an area I can deal with.
> 
> Your plants look great man, you're doing it all right, just keep it up! You have another reader. Can't wait to see some nug photos!! I kind of really want to get some NL seeds.



Thanks man, appreciate the kind words. Yes, 10" pots equate to about 3 gallons. I chose Northern Lights because its a wicked high, they are short and stout and extremely resilient. 

I am not going to keep them touching the entire cycle. I plan on starting 12/12 next weekend, so I will weed out the males as they come. I hope they get about 2.5'-3' tall by the end.



On a side note, second feeding was applied yesterday. We raised the food to 350ppm. I will provide updates tomorrow.


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for answering!
GG


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 11, 2008)

_*Day 31

*_*Temperature*: 81
*Relative Humidity*: 25%
*Plant Height*: 7"-9.5"

It's been 4 days since the last update. A bit has transpired. Lets go in chronological order:

Saturday - plants were fed with 350ppm of GH Grow + Micro. They were also given 1mL of Advanced Nutrients Barricade. No signs of nutrient burn, they ate it up. My girls are heavy eaters.

Sunday - The girls were left unattended and because of this they hit their all time low temperature (61 degrees). The soil was cold and wet, and the girls looked pretty close to dead Sunday evening. However, the daytime temperature creeped to 71 and the girls bounced out of the shock quickly. 

Today the girls looked fantastic. All signs of yellowing have disappeared, and there is lots of growth. They are all between 7" and 9.5". They are bushy, and there is lots of leaf growth and new growth. We are going to let them vegetate for another week. Hopefully they will be 12" at least by Saturday or Sunday. We will then flip the switch to 12/12 and watch these girls start to explode. I know when we flip them, they are going to expand, branch out and become even more bushy. They have lots of growth underneath the main branches just waiting to be pushed out.

We also encountered some rodent infestation (in the form of a curious kitty). She decided it would be delightful for her to sample half of our crop with her lovely teeth. She got a few big chunks off some of the leaves, but in retrospect its not a big deal. She is no longer welcomed in our sanctuary . 

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking real nice man. Looks like the plants are loving the nutes. Lol your journal is funny- remind me of myself... Almost EVERY one of your picture updates there is something different. It seems like your always constantly trying to think of ways to improve and then you do... cause we smoke pot and thats what we do best... lol Looks like you know what your doing man.. keep it up.


----------



## Mendo420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Doing great, keep it up I wish my first grow was this good


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot boys.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 13, 2008)

_*Day 33*_

*Temperature*: 75 - 85
*Relative Humidity*: 25% - 35%
*Plant Height*: 7" - 10"

Not much to report. There is minor yellowing on new growth which leads me to believe they need to be fed again. This will be done tomorrow.

Yesterday, during mid-afternoon we removed all plants from under the HID for about 45 minutes. During this time they were watered with pure water. They were bone dry, and as soon as the water hit the soil I knew they were ready to go. We also misted the plants, and then left the plants to dry before I put them back under the light.

They have grown up to an inch since yesterday afternoon. Tomorrow they will be fed with a nutrient blend again.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahh yes, very nice looking collection of plants you got there sir. Wish I had a good strain like that.. or that many plants. Is the "we" a buddy or a wife? Keep reading you say we. Man though, nice lookin plants. All are growing pretty evenly. Should get a lot of nice bud. I will be posting some pics of mine in about 20 minutes.. I have to take them off my phone first. Keep it up man.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 13, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Ahh yes, very nice looking collection of plants you got there sir. Wish I had a good strain like that.. or that many plants. Is the "we" a buddy or a wife? Keep reading you say we. Man though, nice lookin plants. All are growing pretty evenly. Should get a lot of nice bud. I will be posting some pics of mine in about 20 minutes.. I have to take them off my phone first. Keep it up man.


Only a buddy! Not stupid enough to get married quite yet. 

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 14, 2008)

lookin good. ill have to check this out in a few more weeks. great work


----------



## Mendo420 (Feb 14, 2008)

These are gonna turn out beautiful.


----------



## exiledottawa (Feb 15, 2008)

Hehe im growing mine a bit faster than you for some odd reason 30days in and have 9-10 inches on both plants. But following steps with u except nutes. Only use Mother Earth Tea which is working well with no yellow. But i think i will grow mine a bit around 14-15inches on one and the other to 18-19inches and see how much of a difference how much yield difference is on this plant. Need to keep track of everything. Hope both mine are female too But keep up the posting cuz ima be checking up to see and compare with mine^_^!!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 15, 2008)

_*Day 35
*_
*Temperature*: 75 (L) - 87 (H)
*Relative Humidity*: 30%-35%
*Plant Height*: 6.5" (RUNT) - 9.5" - 12.5"

Today the plants were fed with a 350ppm solution. They were given a solution consisting of G-M-B. Emphasis was given on BLOOM and MICRO because in the next few days they will be transfered into the BLOOM STAGE. They were due for a watering and they were soaked with 6litres of this solution. These pictures were taken 9 hours after the watering. Before I watered I measured the runt and the tallest plants. They have grown 1.5" in 9 hours. 

Hoping to flower once most plants reach 15"-18". Odds are this will occur on Monday or Tuesday. Therefore flowering will commence early next week (one more watering). They will be fed with a 450ppm solution the same day the lights are switched to 12/12.

These pictures aren't as detailed but you can already see how much growth is occurring on the plants. Lots of undergrowth and these things are damn bushy. Minor pruning has been occurring on lower leaves.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 16, 2008)

Lookin hella good man. Dr. Atomic only delivers to Canada right? I wouldn't mind trying some of that Northen Lights u got there... when you smoke those fine ladies let me know how they taste... I want to find a killer bomb ass strain to blow my money on so I dont have to keep ordering shit trying them out.. expensive and I'm not HUGE on ordering shit for cultivating unless i knows its trusted. Anyhow, I like the natural look to your plants, its a nice change up.. completely different growth patterns and shapes.. just different.. refreshing you might say. Lookin good bro- keep it up.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 16, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Lookin hella good man. Dr. Atomic only delivers to Canada right? I wouldn't mind trying some of that Northen Lights u got there... when you smoke those fine ladies let me know how they taste... I want to find a killer bomb ass strain to blow my money on so I dont have to keep ordering shit trying them out.. expensive and I'm not HUGE on ordering shit for cultivating unless i knows its trusted. Anyhow, I like the natural look to your plants, its a nice change up.. completely different growth patterns and shapes.. just different.. refreshing you might say. Lookin good bro- keep it up.


Thanks man. The leaves react and change every single day. Most people would probably freak out but I know there is nothing wrong with the water, soil, nutrients, air temperature, etc. I just let them grow on their own accord.

You can get Dr. Atomic off of a lot of seed banks. Seed Boutique is where I ordered mine (located in the UK). I had them in under a week. I ordered POWER PLANT by Dutch Passions for my next grow. I plan on keeping a half oz of everything I grow in a private stash, that way a year from now when I sit down on a rainy day I can say... HEY I WANNA SMOKE SOME NL!

The reason I ordered DRA's Northern Lights was because it has done well in private cannabis cups apparently, and he's a breeder in Vancouver. Since all 10 seeds popped, I am satisfied. Wonder how she'll smoke! Only 7-8 weeks more .


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Day 36

*_*Temperature: *82 (average)
*Relative Humidity: *35% (average)*
Plant Height: *10" - 13"* 

FLOWERING BEGINS - DAY 1 - FEBRUARY 16TH

*Today is a comprehensive picture show. Showing the height, and tops of all plants. Today is the day we switched the girls to flower. I know I said I would wait, but they are incredibly bushy and they are going to expand like crazy.

The girls will be alone for the next two days. We gave them about 500mL each of water. I know I fed them yesterday but they are fast drinkers. We also put some water in the trays underneath so they can seep water up in a last resort effort. Also raised the light 4 inches to allow for growth/expansion that is going to ensue over the next few days in flowering. 

Here are the pictures, enjoy!


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 17, 2008)

Shit Yeah! thoses are nice man! I think you will be happy you switched them now. they will be squat plant nearly all bud. I say an oz a plant


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 17, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Shit Yeah! thoses are nice man! I think you will be happy you switched them now. they will be squat plant nearly all bud. I say an oz a plant


Everything I've read leads me to believe the plants are going to at least double in size. I know there will be plenty of greens on them thats for sure.

I'm going to say 1.5oz+ per plant (conservative guess). Only time will tell .


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 18, 2008)

_*Day 38

*_*Temperature*: 77 (average)
*Relative Humidity*: 35% (average)

*FLOWERING - DAY 2

*They girls are looking good. Getting bushier and bushier by the day. No clear signs of sexing but its only been 48 hours. Things will start to speed up in the next few days once they enter flowering full fledged. Will provide more pictures once we start sexing plants.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn, looking good.

once you see preflowers you should take clones. they will do fine taken the first week in flower. i dont think you want to lose this strain...

great job !!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn, those are nice. I am still diggin the shape they have, seems to be picture perfect. They should start stretching a little more and opening up... mine seem to have slowed down at about Day 14 but up until then was growing anywhere from 1"-2" a day. I would say my biggest has at least doubled in size. Man- I really want to see how much weight you pull from all these.. some damn good shit in the pounds.. man.. bastard. keep it growin bro


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey man I just found this thread and I've spent the past hour reading it over pretty thoroughly...I think what you're doin is amazing man...I tried growing for a while in my dorm but it just wasn't practical (not enough room, asshole RAs, limited funds)...But thank god I'll have a house next year that I'll be able to grow in...If you don't mind me asking, how much has this whole operation cost you so far? I'm trying to start getting my ideas together so when next year comes around I'll be ready to go! Keep up the good work man and goodluck with the flowering!


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 20, 2008)

Also, I hope you don't mind that I used your idea for a disclaimer just in case!


----------



## zedragon (Feb 20, 2008)

_how you doing Title? your plants look fantastic!  keep it going and they wont let you down.
happy growing!!!!!!_


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey man....looking really nice....excellent work....thanks for the continued updates....really appreciate it all!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

_*Day 40

*_*Temperature*: 75 - 77 (average)
*Relative Humidity*: 50% (average)

*FLOWERING DAY 4


*Well I have some good news. I'm somewhat nervous when it comes to sexing and how to find males/females because I haven't done it before. Most of the plants have shown pre-flowers. Some are still transferring to the flowering stage. However, from the plants I could definately notice at least 5 girls with white hairs coming out of the preflower. The other ones were still too small, going to give them a few more days as I think they will show soon. Anyways ranting.

The plants were fed a feed of *ADVANCED NUTRIENTS BIG BUD* as well as a small amount of a bloom dominant G-M-B 3 part series from General Hydroponics Flora Series. I think the amount of BIG BUD I put in brought the PPM to about 275 or 300. I added the 3 parts for another 150 PPM bringing the total to 450ppm. Thats another 100ppm increase from last feeding but they are eating and drinking and noone is doing anything but loving it. I've heard AMAZING things about BIG BUD so I am excited to see it go to work. At about week four of flowering I will be adding OVERDRIVE to the mix. 

Enjoy the pictures. Comments/Suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Hey man I just found this thread and I've spent the past hour reading it over pretty thoroughly...I think what you're doin is amazing man...I tried growing for a while in my dorm but it just wasn't practical (not enough room, asshole RAs, limited funds)...But thank god I'll have a house next year that I'll be able to grow in...If you don't mind me asking, how much has this whole operation cost you so far? I'm trying to start getting my ideas together so when next year comes around I'll be ready to go! Keep up the good work man and goodluck with the flowering!


You can get a great setup for like $300 (everything included). I think my ballast/hanger/light setup from HTG Supply for the 600W was $270. I mean, the ballast was broken and my MH burned out so I couldn't use that (had to use my HPS) and now I think the HPS might be a little faulty. They will however replace everything (or have). They are a good quality website. If you had like $500-$600 to spend you could get a large setup going. It's all in the research man. Figure out how big/what you want and just go with it. It's an awesome hobby.



sportsguy1598 said:


> Also, I hope you don't mind that I used your idea for a disclaimer just in case!


Of course I don't mind. It wasn't my idea however, I noticed it in a few other peoples signatures. 



zedragon said:


> _how you doing Title? your plants look fantastic!  keep it going and they wont let you down.
> happy growing!!!!!!_


Thanks man. Four days into flowering and I'm excited! The girls are good and they are ever expanding to find light. Trying to weed out the males but everything is good! Thanks for posting man.



tahoe58 said:


> hey man....looking really nice....excellent work....thanks for the continued updates....really appreciate it all!


I appreciate it Tahoe. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 20, 2008)

First of all, thanks for the speedy response...I think I'm gonna start off small then get larger as I gain more experience...I was wondering what books/sites you used for all your research...I'm looking to invest in a few solid books for beginners to help me along the way...for some reason I find it easier to process the info I read out of books (prolly since I spend at least 15 hours a day on my comp)...also congrats on the 5 fems hopefully the others will follow in their sister's footsteps!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> First of all, thanks for the speedy response...I think I'm gonna start off small then get larger as I gain more experience...I was wondering what books/sites you used for all your research...I'm looking to invest in a few solid books for beginners to help me along the way...for some reason I find it easier to process the info I read out of books (prolly since I spend at least 15 hours a day on my comp)...also congrats on the 5 fems hopefully the others will follow in their sister's footsteps!


I woulda responded earlier but I was at school, and then work so I just got home. 

You can start as small as you want, I would just suggest not getting CFL's. A 400W HPS is a good setup and cheap!! I'm not sure of too many books man, but there are some like the BIG BOOK OF BUDS or reading High Times. I did all of my research right here on RIU!! I read peoples experiences/suggestions and made my own based on what I gathered. Lots of smart guys (and girls) on here, if you ever have any questions they are all willing to help!


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed that everyone on here is extremely helpful...The only thing about using RIU is that it's a bit too unorganized for my liking but that is the nature of forums...I'm thinking of trying a SCRoG setup since the yield is high and small spaces are maximized...do you know anything about this method?


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Yeah I've noticed that everyone on here is extremely helpful...The only thing about using RIU is that it's a bit too unorganized for my liking but that is the nature of forums...I'm thinking of trying a SCRoG setup since the yield is high and small spaces are maximized...do you know anything about this method?


I know of the method but haven't read into it. I am blessed with enough space so I don't have to worry. I don't have much knowledge on the subject! Sorry man!


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah you're lucky to not have to worry about space...I'll be living in a house next year but I don't know how my roommates would feel about me using up an entire room to grow weed in...I'm interested to see how your final product turns out...everything is lookin awesome so far!


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 21, 2008)

Also, do you think it would be a bad idea to use only an HPS (or only a MH) for both veg and flowering or is it necessary that I use the MH for veg and the HPS for flowering?


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok so I just stumbled upon a setup like the one I was talking about but on smaller scale: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/25711-masterkush-masterstealth-cfl-growbox.html
He used all CFLs but do you think it would be greatly improved by using MHs and HPSs or would the cost outweigh the gain? (PS as you can see I am the biggest insomniac in the world...I have to be up at 9am haha)


----------



## 29menace (Feb 21, 2008)

hey title thanx for checkin out my journal m8..

i will definately be keeping my eye on yourz coz im like,n wot i see.
cant wait to see them in all there sticky glory.

good luck n will catch up wi you soon 

peace out man.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice plants very nice plants. cant wate to see those plants finish. ill be watching this one good luck.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey man looks so good!! Ussually males show first. Male pre flowers start of a slittle nubs then will grow into a kinda striped ball on the end of a stem. Female preflowers are a pear shaped seed brackets with two little white hairs coming out. Dont be too eager either I found always waited a few more days when not sure will pay off. I found some will show a seed brackets with no hairs for 3-4days, this can easily be mistaken for a male. Hope this helps. Ounce you get it down sexing is a simple task! good luck


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 21, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Also, do you think it would be a bad idea to use only an HPS (or only a MH) for both veg and flowering or is it necessary that I use the MH for veg and the HPS for flowering?


I used a MH for about 4 days an the bulb burned out. It makes a difference, but the HPS is more important. I've had the HPS on my girls for almost 25 or 26 days I think.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 21, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Ok so I just stumbled upon a setup like the one I was talking about but on smaller scale: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/25711-masterkush-masterstealth-cfl-growbox.html
> He used all CFLs but do you think it would be greatly improved by using MHs and HPSs or would the cost outweigh the gain? (PS as you can see I am the biggest insomniac in the world...I have to be up at 9am haha)


haha. It's okay I am the same way. I would buy an HPS setup. It 250W of HPS is better then 250W of CFL. You will be rewarded for an HPS/MH setup.



29menace said:


> hey title thanx for checkin out my journal m8..
> 
> i will definately be keeping my eye on yourz coz im like,n wot i see.
> cant wait to see them in all there sticky glory.
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate it.



bwinn27 said:


> nice plants very nice plants. cant wate to see those plants finish. ill be watching this one good luck.


Thanks man, I hope they finish off strong .



mattso101 said:


> Hey man looks so good!! Ussually males show first. Male pre flowers start of a slittle nubs then will grow into a kinda striped ball on the end of a stem. Female preflowers are a pear shaped seed brackets with two little white hairs coming out. Dont be too eager either I found always waited a few more days when not sure will pay off. I found some will show a seed brackets with no hairs for 3-4days, this can easily be mistaken for a male. Hope this helps. Ounce you get it down sexing is a simple task! good luck


Thanks for the help man. We are going to leave them for a few more days and then inspect again. It's only been 5 or 6 nights of 12/12 so they should all start showing extremely soon. I did however find 5 females (white pistols using a magnifying glass). Its just something I haven't done so I'm a little nervous as I don't want to screw up! haha


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok thanks that sounds good I'll definitely take that into consideration! Any new news on the ladies?


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 21, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Ok thanks that sounds good I'll definitely take that into consideration! Any new news on the ladies?


I won't see them again for a few days. However they are being monitored by my partner. We spotted one more female. We're going to wait until Monday to start pulling anything, that way we are 100% certain.

So as of right now we have 6 females (tentatively).


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice thats already a good ratio so now it can only get better!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 21, 2008)

Wont see them for a couple days?!?! Haha, that sucks... 6 Females! nice man. Hopefully you get some more but I couldn't see myself being upset with 6 lol. Hope your buddy takes as well care as you do. Good luck on the girls man- hope for some more.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 22, 2008)

How safe (legally speaking) do you think it is to purchase seeds online to be shipped to the US?


----------



## Mendo420 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just checked in on this and damn looking good.


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey!
Sorry I haven't checked in for a while. 
Still looks great! So excited that you are flowering... I'm jealous! And yay for girls!
I've been updating my journal, so feel free to drop by.
Rock on.
GG


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 22, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> How safe (legally speaking) do you think it is to purchase seeds online to be shipped to the US?


All that will happen if they get caught is confiscation by customs.



Mendo420 said:


> Just checked in on this and damn looking good.


Thanks, hope you stop by again soon.



GiggleGirl said:


> Hey!
> Sorry I haven't checked in for a while.
> Still looks great! So excited that you are flowering... I'm jealous! And yay for girls!
> I've been updating my journal, so feel free to drop by.
> ...


Thanks, will do!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 23, 2008)

_*Day 43

*_*Temperature*: 75 - 77 (average)
*Relative Humidity*: 50% (average)

*FLOWERING DAY 7

*Well unfortunately our original diagnoses has changed. Two of the original thought to be females, are in fact, cock suckers. So we have 6 confirmed males  . However, 3 females remain with a possible 4th. It appears for my next grow I am going to go with feminine seeds only. Kind of a low blow with 6 males, I didn't expect that. They were not overly stressed and had a great grow environment. 

The males were extracted shortly after these pictures. There are some great shots, thanks to my buddy. It's a sad sight . 

So 4 out of 10. Thanks Dr. Atomic. Dick.

Here are the pictures. Will post more on Monday. Last 4 pictures are girls.


----------



## vega240 (Feb 23, 2008)

You win some and you loose some. Ive had grows where i get like 7/8 and some where its 2/8. I am going to be growing NL and Mango for my next grow so ill be watching your grow for the buddage.

b


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 23, 2008)

Piece of shits. The Feminized on future grows is a MUST.. for me anyways.. I'm not diggin the kick to the balls when you see all your hard work and care go into a little bastard like that. I found out tonight my littlest one may be a hermie.. disappointing. I don't think it was your environment that made them male at all, purely the luck of draw. Man, day 7 I don't think my plant was showing hairs. Seems like it wasn't but last week when mine started showing hairs. intersting.. Hopefully your last one turns out as a biotch cause 3 / 7 would take me out. best of luck on the last one.. BTW, your plants are looking awesome. Have grown A LOT, I don't think the females you do end up with will let you down at all though- gotta keep your head high... literally.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 23, 2008)

That ratio is not too bad. Just plant more seeds next time. nothing can beat the vigor of f1 regular seeds. Thas why I keep mine in small pots till they show sex then transplant. I can now take clones and root them befor I put anything into 12/12


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 23, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Piece of shits. The Feminized on future grows is a MUST.. for me anyways.. I'm not diggin the kick to the balls when you see all your hard work and care go into a little bastard like that. I found out tonight my littlest one may be a hermie.. disappointing. I don't think it was your environment that made them male at all, purely the luck of draw. Man, day 7 I don't think my plant was showing hairs. Seems like it wasn't but last week when mine started showing hairs. intersting.. Hopefully your last one turns out as a biotch cause 3 / 7 would take me out. best of luck on the last one.. BTW, your plants are looking awesome. Have grown A LOT, I don't think the females you do end up with will let you down at all though- gotta keep your head high... literally.


Haha. It sucks, and to think for a little more I could have had feminine seeds. It's cool though, 4 out 10 isn't the best, but we'll get some good smoke. 



mattso101 said:


> That ratio is not too bad. Just plant more seeds next time. nothing can beat the vigor of f1 regular seeds. Thas why I keep mine in small pots till they show sex then transplant. I can now take clones and root them befor I put anything into 12/12


Yeah I am going to look into the clone/continuous flowering method for the summer growing.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey man sorry to hear about the guys...assholes. Yeah i agree with Oscarmiya I'm definitely goin with Fem seeds when I start to grow...awesome job so far tho I'm sure you won't be disappointed with the results!


----------



## 420 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey titleist, great grow. i've just tuned into your grow journal and spent the last hour reading the whole lot. i'll be watching keenly cos i've got some Nirvana Northern Lights seedlings going at the moment.

You tried smokin any of your males? Dry them out and smoke them, or stick the herbs in some cooking. According to this chart the males do have some THC:
http://www.weedfarmer.com/g2.2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3736&g2_serialNumber=2


----------



## wonta (Feb 24, 2008)

Just started reading this thread about an hour ago I love your progress, and the fact you keep us updated regularly. You should have probably saved one male colned a female or sacrifice one of your females for seeds.


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Those were great pics. Not that I like gazing at balls.... but still. 
For my next grow I am using some Oasis seeds-- NorthernLights2 is the parentage. So I'm keeping a keen eye on your babies.
GG


----------



## vertise (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking really nice man


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 26, 2008)

yo were da pix at man? I held up my end.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 26, 2008)

Ya, I got mine up too man.. Whats takin so long?


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 27, 2008)

_*Day 47

*_*Temperature*: 80 (average)
*Relative Humidity*: 35% (average)

*FLOWERING DAY 11

*Sorry about the delay. We have withered the girls back down to 3. The 4th one grew balls, fucker! 

Anyways, they are growing well and they are stretching for light / expanding. I expect heavy flowering to commence in the next few weeks. I fed them yesterday with Advanced Nutrients Big Bud, and the GH 3 Part (heavy bloom feed). They hit 550ppm and still want more. They are going to be flushed probably tomorrow, and then we are going to hit them harder with nutrients.

You can clearly see a lot of pistols/top bud formation. You can also see the difference in plants. The smallest one is a hardcore indica, and was our runt. The other two are completely different (but the same as one another). Very tall, and since flowering the nodes have stretched. I think these two will give me at least an ounce each, maybe more. I'm expecting less from the small one, but the small one is the one I am looking forward to. 

I should also state that the HPS we are using seems to be loosing its brightness/burning out. So far HTG Supply has given me a defective ballast and two defective bulbs. Should have the new one by this weekend. They are a stand up company and replaced everything no questions asked. I wish I would have been able to use the Metal Halide for vegetation. Oh well, 3 out of 10. We learned a lesson. We're going to be taking clones next grow, and then starting that cycle. 

Sorry for the delay in updates.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow 3/10 thats kinda rough but you're gonna get some quality bud out of the three ladies!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 27, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Wow 3/10 thats kinda rough but you're gonna get some quality bud out of the three ladies!


Thats how she goes!  I'm over it. I had zero control over that. Thanks for posting man!


----------



## Marktwang (Feb 27, 2008)

sucks to hear about all the males, none the less you are doing a good job. i will be keeping an eye on this one. i want my first grow to be NL's


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey man look great. you can buy a conversion MH Bulb that will work in HPS ballasts. Are you going to lollypop the plants. By removing the bottem branches so all the power goes up to the main colas. Now is a good time to start this. This also helps with air cirulation around the pots and root base. I reccomend removing the branches from the bottem 1/4-1/2 the plant. This will not effect your yield, wait yes it will it will make it higher if anything. Do more research on this topic if you want. it works well.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 27, 2008)

Yea, sucks the other was a male bro. Your ladies are lookin sexy though. You should still get a decent amount of bud, atleast enough provide some high quality badass smoke for you and your buddy till next grow.. Speaking of.. whats your next grow's strain going to be? I was looking at the G13 Haze Feminized or one of the other G13 Mix's Feminized but I'm still not 100% sure. Another question I was wondering is... now that you've grown these.. are you thinking of setting up a Veg Area to keep some what of a monthly harvest or just stickin with one room start to finish 3 month grow?


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 27, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Hey man look great. you can buy a conversion MH Bulb that will work in HPS ballasts. Are you going to lollypop the plants. By removing the bottem branches so all the power goes up to the main colas. Now is a good time to start this. This also helps with air cirulation around the pots and root base. I reccomend removing the branches from the bottem 1/4-1/2 the plant. This will not effect your yield, wait yes it will it will make it higher if anything. Do more research on this topic if you want. it works well.


I have a Metal Halide conversion bulb, but it blew out after 3 days of use. I just never got around to having HTG send me a new one. Now that the HPS is burning out, I am having them replace both. So we will have MH for the next grow. And we will be lollipopping, thinking about keeping some of the lower branches as clones. We will see. Definately going to lollipop though in the coming days.



Marktwang said:


> sucks to hear about all the males, none the less you are doing a good job. i will be keeping an eye on this one. i want my first grow to be NL's


They are a good strain. It's just bad luck I got 7 males! haha. I recommend, they are easy to grow.



oscarmiya said:


> Yea, sucks the other was a male bro. Your ladies are lookin sexy though. You should still get a decent amount of bud, atleast enough provide some high quality badass smoke for you and your buddy till next grow.. Speaking of.. whats your next grow's strain going to be? I was looking at the G13 Haze Feminized or one of the other G13 Mix's Feminized but I'm still not 100% sure. Another question I was wondering is... now that you've grown these.. are you thinking of setting up a Veg Area to keep some what of a monthly harvest or just stickin with one room start to finish 3 month grow?


Well I'm actually moving soon so I will have my own place to set up an area in. However, I doubt I will do the veg room until I move back home for school again. Me and my friend were considering a clone area/veg area for the current setup. I'm not so sure what he plans on doing but we will figure it out before I leave. I'm definately doing feminized seeds from now on. I don't care of some of them hermie, 2 hermies a package is a lot better then 7 males!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 27, 2008)

lol Right on. Atleast you put a smiley face after saying 7 males.


----------



## jordann9e (Feb 28, 2008)

I love this journal!! I'll keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey man still lookin good I'm sure you'll get some top quality bud from those girls


----------



## wonta (Feb 28, 2008)

You were so intent on no clones what made you change your mind.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 29, 2008)

wonta said:


> You were so intent on no clones what made you change your mind.


Just my GUESS.... He changed his mind because he is dissappointed with the Male to Female Ratio and doesn't want to head down that dissapointing road again.. Takeing some clones from his known ladies ensures the fate of his carefully watched after babies. Just my guess.. and what I would have done also in his shoes..


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 1, 2008)

_*Day 50

*_*Temperature*: 77 - 82 
*Humidity*: 30%-35%

*FLOWERING DAY 14

*The girls are looking better. They started showing more and more pistols/white hairs. The bud sites are showing themselves and everything is going smooth. The stems have gotten thicker and they have increased in height. They will be fed with a nutrient solution around 650ppm in the upcoming days. I am going to wait another week before we add Advanced Nutrients Overdrive (pushes oil/resin production into high gear). 

Enjoy the pictures. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I love this journal!! I'll keep my eyes peeled...


Thanks for the kind words.



sportsguy1598 said:


> Hey man still lookin good I'm sure you'll get some top quality bud from those girls


I appreciate it man. I know we will get some good bud from them. There are clearly two different types of the strain here. I am looking forward to comparing them.



wonta said:


> You were so intent on no clones what made you change your mind.


It's easier to get more predictable results. If you clone once, you can keep cloning and essentially make a perfect growing environment for a plant and perfect growing because you know exactly what to do. 



oscarmiya said:


> Just my GUESS.... He changed his mind because he is dissappointed with the Male to Female Ratio and doesn't want to head down that dissapointing road again.. Takeing some clones from his known ladies ensures the fate of his carefully watched after babies. Just my guess.. and what I would have done also in his shoes..


This is also one of the reasons .


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

were have you been man?
cool they look good! I would wait two week at least befor using overdrive. its for when the plants kinda stall mid-flower


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 1, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> were have you been man?
> cool they look good! I would wait two week at least befor using overdrive. its for when the plants kinda stall mid-flower


Been busy man haha. Lots of shit going on right now so I've been slackin! I will remember that for the overdrive! Thanks!


----------



## zedragon (Mar 1, 2008)

_H__ow you Title? sorry to read about the males..... nevermind onwards and upwards .
there looking good,are you getting much of a smell from them?_


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 2, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _H__ow you Title? sorry to read about the males..... nevermind onwards and upwards .
> there looking good,are you getting much of a smell from them?_


No smell really. If anything its a little spicy. We should get a couple ounces off these and then for next grow we will decide whether we want females seeds or clones.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## GiggleGirl (Mar 3, 2008)

They have certainly gained some height. Very cool.
GG


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 4, 2008)

_*Day 53*_

*Temperature*: 82 (average)
*Relative Humidity*: 27% - 35%
*
FLOWERING DAY 17

*Well not much to update here, other then the fact that the girls are growing well. Minor case of heat burn from them being too close to the lights (they grew up within 6 inches). Nothing too bad. 

This HPS is nowhere near the intensity that it should be, or maybe my eyes have adjusted, but I doubt it. Theres a new light on the way but this is getting it done for now. 

Fed one of three today (others will be fed when they dry out). 625ppm (Advanced Nutrients Big Bud (tsp), 2:1:1 ratio of General Hydroponics. B:M:G).

Enjoy .


----------



## Yahweh (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry to hear about the boys, ya win some you lose some. But good luck


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

look good to me nice job


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 5, 2008)

Yahweh said:


> sorry to hear about the boys, ya win some you lose some. But good luck





bwinn27 said:


> look good to me nice job


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 6, 2008)

get your new light bulb yet?


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 7, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> get your new light bulb yet?


It is delivered but I am just waiting to pick it up. I ship it to another address so I have to wait.

I will provide updates tomorrow. Lots of good bud sites forming!


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 8, 2008)

*Day 57

**Temperature*: 79 (average)
*Relative Humidity*: 31%

*FLOWERING DAY 21

*Here is the recent update. Lots of pictures here.

If you notice halfway into the picture set, there is pictures of a little flower growing / picked from the plants. If you could shed some insight as to what the heck these are let me know. Otherwise, the plants are looking great.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey plants look great. But those are some hermi male floweres your showing. get rid of all of the ball sacs. I mean all of them or you will have some seedy weed. Try to get the balls befor they open and pollenate your ladies. Have you seen any pollen come out of those??


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Hey plants look great. But those are some hermi male floweres your showing. get rid of all of the ball sacs. I mean all of them or you will have some seedy weed. Try to get the balls befor they open and pollenate your ladies. Have you seen any pollen come out of those??


Pollen came out of one. Realized they were hermies. Honestly at this point I think Im going to dump them and right off this strain. Talk about bad luck. 

I have some Dutch Passions PP and unfortunately due to the hermies we're going to scrap these, move the grow to a closet in the apartment and start with the Power Plant. At this point its not worth it to continue on with 3 plants, two of which are hermies when I can just start a new grow. 

Bad bad luck.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

plant looks good sorry about the hermie


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 8, 2008)

I know it sucks! but dont be too hard on you self. you grew some nice plants its nothing you did. Tons of people fuck up first grow constantly including myself. Your didnt your genetics did. E mail doctor Atomic tell him your male/female/HERMIE ratios. if hes a good doctor he will help you out. dont be rude just state the facts. Thats why I like to go into a seed shop and buy my seeds. I have now build a relationship with the guy and if I had any of that kind of funk he would be glad to replace the seeds, he likes feedback on strains/seed company resuts so he knows what not to buy. But do you really think they are all pollinated?? at least you know now what a hermie does. I will be watching all your grows


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow. What a turn of events. I feel for ya man. Personally I would grow them, even if they are Hermie. Your Hermie's will still produce bud, just seedy.. Could just finish it out and make a little cash but then again I see where your coming from. Like Mattso said, it wasn't due to anything you've done. Let us know what you are doing for sure- either way.. you've done right and I'll look forward to the PP grow.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

if it turned hemie late in flowering its ok it can still produce good bud. ive smoked killer bud with seeds in it. and you get free seeds for your next grow.


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 9, 2008)

They would be Feminized seeds too correct?


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I know it sucks! but dont be too hard on you self. you grew some nice plants its nothing you did. Tons of people fuck up first grow constantly including myself. Your didnt your genetics did. E mail doctor Atomic tell him your male/female/HERMIE ratios. if hes a good doctor he will help you out. dont be rude just state the facts. Thats why I like to go into a seed shop and buy my seeds. I have now build a relationship with the guy and if I had any of that kind of funk he would be glad to replace the seeds, he likes feedback on strains/seed company resuts so he knows what not to buy. But do you really think they are all pollinated?? at least you know now what a hermie does. I will be watching all your grows


Thanks bro. To me, for 3 plants, its not even worth it to keep growing. The hermie sacks are all over the plants apparently. Thanks for the kind words. I don't even care about the wasted $80 for seeds, its just the way of the road.



oscarmiya said:


> Wow. What a turn of events. I feel for ya man. Personally I would grow them, even if they are Hermie. Your Hermie's will still produce bud, just seedy.. Could just finish it out and make a little cash but then again I see where your coming from. Like Mattso said, it wasn't due to anything you've done. Let us know what you are doing for sure- either way.. you've done right and I'll look forward to the PP grow.


Thanks bro. We will start germinating the seeds for the PP by Dutch Passions early next week. I will have my new bulbs on Monday so we can just start from there.



bwinn27 said:


> if it turned hemie late in flowering its ok it can still produce good bud. ive smoked killer bud with seeds in it. and you get free seeds for your next grow.


Well its 3/8 weeks in. It's not worth it to be honest, especially for having 3 plants under a 600W. I will just scrap them and start over with PP. 




Luckily the good thing about power plant is they only need to veg for a few weeks, and flower for less time then these Northern Lights. Oh well, just gotta be more careful with genetic choices!


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 9, 2008)

*Day 58

*Grow abandoned.

Two of the three remaining plants hermied, and pollinated the plants. Stay tuned for the new journal.


----------

